# Ipad et camescope Sony



## Remi91 (21 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour

j'ai un Ipad Air 2 et un camescope Sony HDR-PJ220E. Je souhaite transférer les vidéos de mon camescope vers la tablette (sans connexion). A l'Apple Store j'ai acheté un cable Lightning to USB camera. J'arrive à importer les photos mais pas les vidéos. Quand je connecte le camescope à un PC, je vois que les vidéos et les photos ne sont pas stockées dans le même répertoire (un répertoire DCIM pour les photos et un répertoire PRIVATE\AVCHD\BDMV\STREAM pour les vidéos).

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà réussi ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Décembre 2015)

Seul le dossier DCIM est importé par le kit USB... C'est une grosse limitation mais c'est imposé par Apple pour éviter les dérives de ce kit...

Du coup soit tu déplace les vidéos dans DCIM (mais il faut que le format soit géré par l'iPad), soit tu abandonnes...


----------



## lineakd (22 Décembre 2015)

@Remi91, soit le bienvenu!
Peux tu modifier dans le menu de configuration de ton handycam le dossier d'enregistrement en regardant dans les réglages du support?
As tu essayé de modifier les réglages d'enregistrement, en le passant en mp4?


----------



## Remi91 (23 Décembre 2015)

Merci lineakd. J'ai changé le format d'enregistrement en MP4 et ça passe.

merci !!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Décembre 2015)

Attention pour les souvenirs important, le mp4 est un format compressé destructif... Tu vas perdre en qualité en procédant ainsi...


----------

